
Bluetooth Swift Working with Hardware in 20 Minutes - philcrocket
https://www.jaredwolff.com/the-ultimate-how-to-bluetooth-swift-with-hardware-in-20-minutes/
======
bradknowles
In this context, what is “Swift”, and what is a “Particle Mesh board”?

